# Michaela Schaffrath -lecker- 11x



## almamia (7 Apr. 2007)




----------



## Merten (14 Apr. 2007)

danke fürdie bilder


----------



## mark lutz (27 Apr. 2007)

michaela ist ja auch angezogen richtig hot


----------



## dmar_74 (2 Mai 2007)

Sehe ich genau so, aber nen tick besser gefällt sie mir trotzdem ohne Klamotten


----------



## Prinzvonoranje (8 Mai 2007)

wahnsinn die bilder kannte ich noch gar nicht - besten dank


----------



## Lupo78 (10 Juni 2007)

die frau ist einfach nur der wahnsinn. thx für die bilder


----------



## Holpert (11 Juni 2007)

danke für die super bilder!


----------



## a1b7 (19 Juni 2007)

NA JA! so langsam wir die gute ziemlich bieder.


----------



## gpo (27 Juni 2007)

naja die war ja auch schon mal knackiger, aber ist trotzdem ne heisse Braut


----------



## almamia (29 Juni 2007)

noch gefunden....


----------



## cracki (6 Juli 2007)

mit ihr hätte ich gerne mal gedreht..rrrrrrrrrrrwow-danke für die pics


----------



## Pivi (9 Juli 2007)

Sehr heisse Frau, trotz oder wegen ihrer Vergangenheit


----------



## supermodel (22 Jan. 2008)

*Beautiful, Love to see more, thank-you great post .*


----------



## trottel (28 Jan. 2008)

Die Möpse schaffen Rat


----------



## Kingkoolsavas81 (28 Jan. 2008)

mit Michaela würd ich auch jetzt noch drehen........und das ohne Bezahlung auch gleich nach ihrem Jungel-Trip. Meld dich Michaela.

Heiße Pics, Danke.


----------



## gerome29 (29 Jan. 2008)

sehr lecker sogar.


----------



## martin39 (30 Jan. 2008)

Wunderbare Bilder. Besten Dank :thumbup:


----------



## hotor (30 Jan. 2008)

sieht angezogen auch ordentlich aus!


----------



## Treamboy2 (30 Jan. 2008)

lecker die Frau


----------



## troja57 (31 Jan. 2008)

Super leckerm mehr kann ich da nciht sagen.


----------



## McKilkenny (2 Feb. 2008)

wieso hat sie es abgelehnt einen neuen film zu machen??? die denkt keine sekunde an ihre fans


----------



## Pretender (5 Feb. 2008)

Sehe ich immer wieder gerne

Pretender


----------



## PornManiac (10 Feb. 2008)

*Aber hallo ...*

sehr lecker, *die Michi* *ausm Dschungel *

*Danke* für die schönen Pics :thumbup:


----------



## disselwhissel (14 Feb. 2008)

die frau zeigt einem im bett wo es lang eght


----------



## schmotz (15 Feb. 2008)

Da hatte sie noch lange Haare....nicht so wie im Dschungel!


----------



## bongomatte (16 Feb. 2008)

die ist echt geil schade das sie nichts mehr dreht


----------



## Berniii (4 Jan. 2009)

Die möchte man selber gern zu hause haben!


----------



## gizmo83 (4 Jan. 2009)

jaja geil is se ja 
danke


----------



## mml (4 Jan. 2009)

Danke, geile Bilder, richtig geil. Nur schade daß sie schon so alt ist, nee?!


----------



## armin (4 Jan. 2009)

sehr lecker :thx:


----------



## fischkopf (9 Jan. 2009)

nur schade bei so einem tollen körper hat sie die einzige arbeit die sie richtig gut konnte aufgegeben danke


----------



## Ritzetelli (10 Jan. 2009)

soo lecker ist die doch net mehr!!!
Aber sonst gute Fotos! Lob


----------



## Pretender (10 Jan. 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Tolle Frau.

Pretender


----------



## dafe1976 (13 Jan. 2009)

Danke für die tollen pics


----------



## ruebenkautz (13 Jan. 2009)

:thumbup: danke


----------



## süssau (14 Jan. 2009)

Auch in Kleidung wunderbar.


----------



## mac76 (14 Jan. 2009)

Wow!
Danke!


----------



## socrates74 (14 Jan. 2009)

sehr nett die bilder! schade das es etwas ruhig um sie geworden ist! thx


----------



## Weltenbummler (5 Apr. 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## posemuckel (19 Juli 2011)

Michaela ist bildschön.


----------



## Pedro77 (20 Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## didi0815 (20 Juli 2011)

Unglaublich diese Frau. (gewesen )


----------



## WARheit (20 Juli 2011)

Gina!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wiccaner (20 Juli 2011)

wow,hammerfrau


----------



## fredclever (20 Juli 2011)

Schnuckelig danke


----------



## Lone*Star (20 Juli 2011)

Sieht angezogen auch ganz gut aus 

:thx:


----------



## tropical (21 Juli 2011)

mmmmhhh....lecker!


----------



## Pad2511 (13 Nov. 2011)

sie bleibt eine der schärfsten frauen überhaupt


----------



## schmha (7 Jan. 2012)

almamia schrieb:


>


sehr cool


----------



## wep (7 Jan. 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Voshon234 (8 Jan. 2012)

Allerdings sehr lecker - vielen Dank!


----------



## Ch_SAs (14 Jan. 2012)

:thx: für die süße MS.


----------



## Gerd23 (6 Apr. 2012)

einfach niedlich, danke


----------



## tobacco (6 Apr. 2012)

EINE SCHÖNE FRAU - ABER IHRE FILME SIND AUCH GUT


----------



## marriobassler (11 Apr. 2012)

das ist eine wunder schöne frau


----------



## moonviper36 (21 Mai 2012)

Grrrrrrrr......


----------



## frankiboy43 (22 Mai 2012)

Hmmm wenn ich bedenke das ich sie mal live gesehen habe in einem Swingerclub (photoshooting mit Videorama) und ich zu faul war mir ein Autogramm zu holen(vllt. auch zu feige) grrrr was für eine vergebene Chance.
Nach Angaben der anderen Gäste die sich getraut haben ist sie eine klasse Frau völlig normal.Ein erotischer Film mit ihr wäre schon saugeil hardcore kennt man ja .


----------



## Nyrikki (22 Mai 2012)

Ja das waren noch zeiten als sie aktiv mitgemischt hat


----------



## DouglasH (27 Mai 2012)

nett ! besten dank...


----------



## Kessel_Erni (29 Sep. 2012)

Danke!!!!!


----------



## dfr68 (29 Sep. 2012)

Klasse Frau :WOW:


----------



## Stars_Lover (13 Jan. 2013)

oh ja

sehr lecker


----------



## pic (13 Jan. 2013)

Eine sehr sexy Frau - immer noch! :thx:


----------



## whhisper (17 Jan. 2013)

Einfach toll... Danke


----------



## sandozy (18 Okt. 2014)

Super lecker


----------



## lofas (18 Okt. 2014)

Gina I love you:thx:


----------



## jemu80 (25 Okt. 2014)

Sehr toll, toller Körper und süßes Lachen


----------



## esspee420 (5 Feb. 2015)

Danke! Schöne Auflösung


----------



## hiro123 (26 Aug. 2015)

danke für die super bilder!


----------



## thed0g195 (31 Aug. 2015)

Nette bilder, danke sehr


----------

